# Ribbons Ribbons Ribbons



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

little trooper jumped just fine while lightning was crackinall around


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

awesome job! do you have any pics for us? I love horse show pics! I don't think I've ever ridden with lightning... rain and wind but not lightning.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

uploading the video to youtube right now. They had to stop the show several times because of the lightning. At one point I could barely get her to go out of the covered area to go in the ring (which was covered) because she didn't want to step out into the rain (she is prissy that way) Her very first class was hack class and she placed 4th out of 14 even though she did some shying a tad... will post the movie shortly


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good for you! Be aware though, ACE is illegal in alot of show circuits so if they were to ever test you'd be penalized however that particular circuit chose to. 

Will be looking for the vids...


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

oh it was a schooling show and I really wasn't even sure if I would take her in a class. Thanks for the warning, I am sure they are not legal for rated shows. I just wanted her to have a good experience the first time out... didn't use much but it was just enough to take the edge off and get her through the shock of being off the farm and around all those horses. I would never use it if I was seriously competing, etc. These were "green" classes and trust me I was glad I had did it and provided a good first experience and I asked several trainers, etc ahead of time and they all said absolutely the right thing to do. 

be posting video shortly


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh, I'm not judging you. Alot of people will ACE a horse before taking it to it's first show or before trailering, shoeing, etc. I just wanted to make sure you were aware...


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

totally understand farmpony thanks! I never used it until now, but it was def a good idea


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

okay for those of you who don't know me you have to understand I have been through some ups and downs with this horse and I was really surprised that she handled this first outing so well. She has never been off the farm really and when we see other horses on the trail she gets very excited. 

She can also be rather unpredictable so had no idea how she would handle this but she did pretty darn good. Okay she refused a jump (actually she just didn't want to go in the dark corner of the arena where the jump was, she wasn't very happy with being in there all alone) 

She shied at the grandstands a few times and didn't like going into the arena alone and fought that. Its much better than expected though, so I am very happy! (its not me riding in these videos by the way)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You look great!


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, nicely done 1st showing. It acually looked like he could have done even higher jumps with no problems. Very nice!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks yes she needs higher jumps but she was starting to rush them so we went back to little ones and worked on slowing down. You have no idea how much progress she has made in the last few weeks. So I was happy she did so well. I wasn't even planning on the jumping but she seemed to handle the hack so well went ahead and tried it. It was fun....never thought we would get to this point when I started with her a year ago.


----------

